# "Title Not Available" In guide/banner



## Eric Gossett (Aug 15, 2018)

*Spectrum added around 50 HD channels Monday of this week after going all digital. All of those new channels work on my Tivo Bolt Vox. However, the banner and guide display "Title Not Available". My non Tivo Spectrum boxes all show the correct guide data.

I have ran MANY Network updates, repeat guide setup and even reset box completely and nothing populates still. This has been ongoing since Monday.

Before waiting on hold with Tivo to see if I can get this fixed, anyone have suggestions on how to get the info displayed?

Thank you much!*


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tivo makes guide changes once your local spectrum market notifies tivo the changes are complete and provides the new channel lineup to tivo. while i can't speak to spectrum specifically, when comcast re-aligned channels in our market, it took about three days for tivo to catch up and fix the guide data. 

if all is going as it should, tivo is already working on the changes and it will correct itself soon, but if you'd like to make sure tivo has been notified, i suggest calling tivo tech support to make sure they are aware the new channels are live, and tivo is working on the updates for your market, just in case.


----------



## Eric Gossett (Aug 15, 2018)

NorthAlabama said:


> tivo makes guide changes once your local spectrum market notifies tivo the changes are complete and provides the new channel lineup to tivo. while i can't speak to spectrum specifically, when comcast re-aligned channels in our market, it took about three days for tivo to catch up and fix the guide data.
> 
> if all is going as it should, tivo is already working on the changes and it will correct itself soon, but if you'd like to make sure tivo has been notified, i suggest calling tivo tech support to make sure they are aware the new channels are live, and tivo is working on the updates for your market, just in case.


Thanks very much! I will wait it out and see what happens. =)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Eric Gossett said:


> Thanks very much! I will wait it out and see what happens. =)


You can report this as a lineup issue here as well.

Report a Lineup Issue

(I would). 

Scott


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> You can report this as a lineup issue here as well.
> 
> Report a Lineup Issue
> 
> ...


I agree. Report the lineup issue. Otherwise you may be waiting a long time. I picked up some new channels on our Bolt OTA and a couple of weeks went by and no lineup was showing for those channels. I reported the issue and it was resolved in days.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah, if the lineup change happened monday, and the guide is not resolved by friday, it's time to report the lineup change to tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> yeah, if the lineup change happened monday, and the guide is not resolved by friday, it's time to report the lineup change to tivo.


The lineup change forms seem to be working much better. I was able to get a season (wrong one) on Cuomo Primetime on CNN. NBC's late night is still using last season's numbers. The guide has adjusted the daytime lineup changes on MSNBC. But if we don't tell TiVo, they will never change. They don't have Comcast in the Philippines.


----------



## Eric Gossett (Aug 15, 2018)

*I reported the lineup change on Thursday. Hoping it is fixed soon. I got a message this morning that a few new channel's were added and a couple deleted or moved. The guide data for them works perfectly. The original referred to channels are so far unchanged. *


----------



## Eric Gossett (Aug 15, 2018)

*Problem solved! Tivo responded with a nearby city who has the correct lineup and everything is now how it should be. Thanks everyone.*


----------



## mcglyb (Jan 30, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> You can report this as a lineup issue here as well.
> 
> Report a Lineup Issue
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, same thing happening to me, but only on the Bolt, my other Tivo is fine. I reported it after reconnecting for multiple days


----------

